# Order when using modifiers Q7-9 and 59



## jojokat (Aug 8, 2012)

Good afternoon all,

Having a difference of opinion here in the office on the correct order when using both modifier 59 and the Q7-Q9 modifier on the same procedure code 11721.  I was taught and had the lesson showing that modifiers affecting payment (59) comes before any reporting modifiers (Q7-Q9).  Today I've been instructed to use the Q modifier first and the NCCI modifier (59) second.  Who's correct?

Thanks in advance,
Josie Gunn, CPC


----------



## espressoguy (Aug 8, 2012)

I agree with you. I've just checked some past charges and I've always put the 59 before the Q modifier.


----------

